# Devyn Marble



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Never heard of this guy before the draft. He's got a real smooth offensive game, great size/length for a SG and looks like a pretty good rebounder. From what I've seen and read I expect he is probably going to be signed and make the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Based on his SL performance and the current needs of the team, he should make it.


----------

